# Solved: Page scroll to bottom automatically



## Maximus_PK (Jun 2, 2008)

I have a dell desktop pc running XP media centre edition version 2002.Everey now and again(when I open up a page)the page will auto scroll to the bottom of page and when I try to move it up via the side bar it continuously flickers and doesn t allow me to move it up.The problem seems to come and go,but its very frustrating when it happens.


----------



## Maximus_PK (Jun 2, 2008)

never mind I have worked it out


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Was it the center button auto-scroll?


----------



## Maximus_PK (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes someone had pressed scroll lock(middle of top right hand corner of pc)which I had never used and didn t even know such marvels of modern technology even existed.A bit like a close encounter with an alien for the very fist time.


----------

